#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Flightcase bouwen

## Beckers Entertainment

Dit is mijn eerste Post, dus laat ik me even voorstellen.
Mijn naam is Jasper. Ik ben 16 jaar en sinds een jaar of 2 actief als DJ.Ik draai met mijn drive-in show op allerlei soorten feesten.
De reden waarom ik dit topic heb geopend is het feit dat ik mijn apparatuur nog een beetje rommelig vervoer en neerzet.
Daarom wil ik alles in flightcases gaan plaatsen. Door de hoge prijzen van het kopen van een kant-en-klare case
en het feit dat mijn vader vrij handig is met hout, wil ik deze zelf gaan bouwen. Nu is mijn vraag aan jullie of ik
een handige opstelling heb bedacht. 



Ik wil 2 simpele case's maken die door middel van wielen makkelijk te vervoeren zijn. Bovenin wil ik mijn mixer en
controller voor de laptop plaatsen in de linker kist. In de rechter kist wil ik een uitgebreider mengpaneel
voor gebruik met microfoons plaatsen. Onder in de kist wil ik mijn kabels kunnen ophangen/neerleggen. Tussen 
de 2 kisten komt dan een plaat waarop ik de laptop kan plaatsen.
Onder deze plaat wil ik de 2 deksels(bovenkant) gebruiken om te voorkomen dat het publiek de kabels ziet.
Aan de rechter en linker kant wil ik de 2 deksels(zijkant) plaatsen als hier plaats voor is, zodat mijn booth groter lijkt.
Hiernaast wil ik dan mijn speakers plaatsen (bass--stang--top).

Welk materiaal zouden jullie aanraden om de kisten van de maken? Ik zal mijn geluid 1tot2 keer per maand moeten
opzetten. En hoeveel uren vermoeden jullie dat ik hiervoor zal nodig hebben. En is het echt goedkoper om dit zelf te maken?

Bij voorbaat dank!

P.S. Als iemand het sketchup model zou willen om mijn ontwerp wat beter te bekijken, stuur me dan een bericht!

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

"ut wurd eins tied desse nederlands geis kalle" (het word eens tijd dat je gewoon normaal nederlands gaat praten" Het is een forum waar niet alleen limburgers komen :Wink: !

Ik ken iemand die eerst zo'n dj-booth gehad heeft het waren gewoon 3 19" flightcases en in een half ronde vorm met soort van taartpuntjes (Flaaipunten voor de limburgers) Als je nu even je mail in je profiel zet dan kan ik eventueel foto's doorsturen!

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Bedankt voor je reactie!
Maar het is eigenlijk de bedoeling om 2 flightcases te bouwen met daar tussen in een simpele plaat, waarop ik de laptop kan zetten. 3 kisten heb ik niet nodig, aangezien ik niet zoveel 19" materiaal heb. Ik heb 2 mixers en een controller. Voor de rest heb ik de ruimte niet nodig. En om nu 3 flightcases te maken, waarvan er een toch leeg komt te staan is een beetje geld weg gooien, toch? Dus als iemand een beter idee heeft.. Zijn deze altijd welkom. Budget is +/- 400 euro. En het moet voor carnaval af zijn, aangezien ik dan 3 x per dag naar een andere plek moet met mijn geluid!
Groeten Jasper

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Bedankt voor je reactie!
> Maar het is eigenlijk de bedoeling om 2 flightcases te bouwen met daar tussen in een simpele plaat, waarop ik de laptop kan zetten. 3 kisten heb ik niet nodig, aangezien ik niet zoveel 19" materiaal heb. Ik heb 2 mixers en een controller. Voor de rest heb ik de ruimte niet nodig. En om nu 3 flightcases te maken, waarvan er een toch leeg komt te staan is een beetje geld weg gooien, toch? Dus als iemand een beter idee heeft.. Zijn deze altijd welkom. Budget is +/- 400 euro. En het moet voor carnaval af zijn, aangezien ik dan 3 x per dag naar een andere plek moet met mijn geluid!
> Groeten Jasper



en je weet zeker dat je 2 flightcases wilt bouwen? anders heb je dan ook nog de mogelijkheid dat je zo'n tafel maakt zoals ik dat gedaan heb. of een combi daarvan. dus bv die tafel wat ik heb (die ken je waarschijnlijk wel ik zal later wat foto's posten) en dan in het midden een uitsparring maken voor 1 enkele 19" flightcase. en dan heb je aan beide kanten genoeg ruimte voor bv je laptop en cdkoffers kwijt te komen. en dan heb je nog een mooi aanzicht van voren. en kun je daar evt nog een naam/logo kwijt. Want dat lukt niet als je twee flightcases maakt zoals jij geplant had.

----------


## jens

ehm alles is mogelijk idd

ook het plan wat jij heb!

je bouwt 2 cases  van 20 he hoog en zeg maar 11 he diep

de deksels gebruik je voor aan de zij kant wat prima kan

ik zou voor je midden console een appart deel bouwen ( iets wat inklapbaar is ) in de juiste graden zeg maar zodat je delen meteen in de juiste hoek staan!... en niet de deksels van de bovenkant gebruiken

dan krijg je namelijk 5 gelijke vlakken wat er wel netjes uit ziet!

hou wel rekening ermee dat alles een stukje van de grond komt omdat je neem ik aan onder  je racken wel wielen wilt hebben!
ook het netjes bevestigen van de deksels aan de zijkant van je case zal je wel even over na moeten denken!


maar een budget van 400 zit je zo aan ook al bouw je het zelf!

ik zou meteen voor hpl hout gaan en het niet schilderen ofzo

zoek eens een case op zoals ik beschrijf en  reken eens uit wat er allemaal aan zit voor materiaal! handvaten en vlindersluitingen en noem maar op! als je dan nog eens hout er bij neemt ( 9 mm berken + hpl laag)
dan denk ik dat je  zo aan je 400 euro zit!

verder lijkt het bouwen van een case vrij simpel maar er komt toch altijd een hoop bij kijken...zo moeten alle deksels  weer op elke case precies passen dus terwijl je bouwt moet je de deksels ook wisselen van elkaar 

ook  zou ik meteen investeren in een goeie popnagel tang! en niet zo een van 30 euro! ( vooral as je in de toekomst meer cases wilt bouwen)

zoek ook even hier op de site tips voor het bouwen van flightcases, heb je een beetje een idee!

succes jens

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Danku!
Ik denk dat ik er nog eens op mijn gemak na ga kijken. Het bouwen van de cases dat gaat wel lukken denk ik zo. Mijn vader heeft er voor het bedrijf van mijn oom al tientallen in elkaar gezet, dus ook de popnageltang hebben we al in ons bezit. En de deksels aan de zijkant wil ik er alleen aan bevestigen als hier plaats voor is op de locatie. Anders zet ik direct mijn Sub's 05 ernaast!  :Smile:  Ik zal eens op mijn gemak gaan uitrekenen wat ik kwijt ben per kist, maar schat dat ik ongeveer 200 euro de kist kwijt ben, aangezien je ze ook voor 270 kant en klaar kunt kopen! Ook al zijn het dan DAP kisten.. Wat ook al zal schelen is het feit dat ik geen zwaar frame voor versterkers enz. nodig heb, aangezien ik actieve speakers heb. Onderin wil ik hooguit wat kabels en kabelhaspels plaatsen.

Groeten Jasper

----------


## jens

kijk als je al meerdere cases heb gebouwt( in jouw geval je vader dan)
scheelt dat al enorm, vooral met deze cases is het wel fijn als je al eens wat gebouwt heb!

goed gereedschap is het halve werk! maar ook dat blijkt dus geen probleem!

penn beslag is iig al velen malen beter dan wat dap gebruikt!

wat ik zelf ook nog wel eens deed om ideeen op te doen is gewoon een aantal foto's goed bekijken, en soms vind je ook nog tips op de site's van flightware boeren

laat het resultaat eens zien ben benieuwt!

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Ik heb eens even rond gekeken naar soorten hout enz..
De keuze voor het 9mm berken multiplex+ HPL laag valt voor mij af, door de hoge prijs.
Ik ben even bij de lokale houtboer langsgeweest. Daar heb ik het juiste moment voor uitgekozen aangezien zij aan het opruimen waren.
Ik kan 3 en een halve plaat 9mm Meranti Multiplex krijgen voor de prijs van 2 platen. Dit betekent dat ik in totaal 47 euro hiervoor kwijt ben. De platen zijn 2440 x 1220. Dus ik houdt nog over voor eventueel later iets bij te maken.
Nu is mijn vraag die nog rest, hoe ik het hout het beste kan afwerken. Ik lees dat er bij bouwmarkten verschillende keuze's zijn. Verven, plastificeren(??) of afwerken met een HPL laag. Wat is de netste en goedkoopste manier? HPL zal het netste zijn, maar verven het goedkoopste..? Wat kost zo een HPL laag?

Groeten Jasper

----------


## renevanh

Eerlijk gezegd vind ik verven met zwarte acryllatex (2 of 3 lagen) mooier dan een hpl laagje wat erop geplakt zit...

De kleine kistjes voor lichteffectjes die ik gemaakt heb (9mm berkentriplex) heb ik zo geverfd. Van een afstandje is het verschil tussen hpl en verf niet te zien, maar van wat dichterbij zie je al snel dat de hpl laag beschadigingen eerder toont (en moeilijker te repareren is).

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Dankjewel!
Dan ga ik woensdag het hout halen en rij ik meteen even langs de bouwmarkt, voor wat verf. Dat zeg ik! Ik zal zo snel als ik de tekeningen af heb, deze ook even online plaatsen. Dan kunnen jullie mischien even kijken of het enigzins klopt.. En wanneer ik de kisten af heb, plaats ik hier ook foto's van. Mischien kan nog iemand wat tips geven over het tussenpaneel waarop de laptop moet komen te staan?

Groeten Jasper

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Dankjewel!
> Dan ga ik woensdag het hout halen en rij ik meteen even langs de bouwmarkt, voor wat verf. Dat zeg ik! Ik zal zo snel als ik de tekeningen af heb, deze ook even online plaatsen. Dan kunnen jullie mischien even kijken of het enigzins klopt.. En wanneer ik de kisten af heb, plaats ik hier ook foto's van. Mischien kan nog iemand wat tips geven over het tussenpaneel waarop de laptop moet komen te staan?
> 
> Groeten Jasper



ben ondertussen erg benieuwd hoever je bent op dit moment...... en maakt wat foto´s bij het maken van de kisten. Geeft wel een mooi beeld op dit forum :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  pls pls pls..... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Stoney3K

> Mischien kan nog iemand wat tips geven over het tussenpaneel waarop de laptop moet komen te staan?



Zorg dat de laptop op een verhoging kan staan, zodat je eventueel toetsenbord/muis/controller eronder kwijt kan.

Just my 0,02  :Smile:

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Ik ga eind deze maand beginnen. Mijn vader heeft eerder geen tijd meer. Ik heb het plaatwerk voor 30 euro kunnen regelen, maar ik zag dat ik 170-180 euro kwijt was aan ijzerwerk per kist..(!) Dit is vrij duur, al zeg ik het zelf. Is dat normaal of kan ik me volledig hebben vergist met berekenen? Ik denk dat ik gewoon begin aan de 2 kisten en dan ga kijken hoe ik het plateau voor de laptop maak. En een losse verhoging heb ik eigenlijk niet nodig, ik bedien de laptop met mijn controller. En een toetsenbord zit normaal gesproken al in je laptop?

Groeten Jasper

----------


## jens

> maar een budget van 400 zit je zo aan ook al bouw je het zelf!



 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

verder ben ik ook wen benieuwt wat je er van gaat maken!

gr jens

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Hallo forumgenoten!

Ik heb een tijdje geleden besloten twee nieuwe flightcases zelf te bouwen. Door hulp van sommige van jullie heb ik een ontwerp gemaakt. (DAP maakte het ontwerp, ik de maten ^^)

Tekening

Nu is het de bedoeling hiervan een fotoverslag met tekst bij te maken, zodat andere die dezelfde flightcases willen maken meteen een indruk kunnen krijgen over het werk dat het met zich meegeeft. 
Ik zal binnenkort ook een materialenlijstje online zetten.

De foto's van het materiaal heb ik wel al. Kijkt u ogen uit!

Foto profielen
Foto overige hardwaren

Groeten Jasper

PS. Laat ook even weten wat jullie vinden van het idee om een online verslag erbij te maken!

----------


## tarpan

Altijd leuk om een dergelijk fotoverslag te kunnen raadplegen :Smile: 
Blijkbaar heb je een kit besteld. Persoonlijk geef ik er de voorkeur aan om zelf alle stukken samen te zoeken.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Ik heb alles ook zelf bij elkaar gezocht. Met hulp van mijn leverancier die wat meer ervaring heeft, heb ik gevonden wat ik nodig heb. Het hout heb ik ook zelf aan een spotprijsje kunnen kopen. 
Ik zal hopelijk vanmiddag even het materiaal lijstje online zetten.

----------


## tarpan

Ok, verkeerde interpretatie dan.
Op die foto met de hardware zag het eruit alsof het een standaardpakketje was  :Smile: 
my mistake.
Ik ben ook van plan om binnenkort een serie cases te maken dus laat maar komen  :Smile: 

Ik ga ook een keer kijken voor een foto van "flightcases" die door een schrijnwerker gemaakt zijn...

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Zo, heb even een printscreentje gemaakt uit mijn materialenlijstje.



Heb ook de excl. btw prijzen erbij laten staan, voor de liefhebbers.
Al mijn materiaal komt van Penn Elcom. Zoals ik heb begrepen, is dit een van de betere merken.

Ik heb verder nog 9mm meranti multiplex gehaald bij de houtboer. 3,5 plaat voor 30 euro. Dus als je het voor dezelfde prijs wilt hebben, zul je heeeel veel geluk nodig hebben..
Nog vragen, ik hoor het graag. Volgende week begin ik daadwerkelijk met de kist, dus dan zullen de foto's op het net verschijnen!

Groeten Jasper

----------


## tarpan

ok misschien een domme vraag, welke dikte hebben je planken van bij je houtboer?
ben je zeker dat die precies 9mm zijn?
anders kan je wel eens problemen krijgen bij het passen met je profielen...
is namelijk geen standaardmaat hé

----------


## dj-wojcik

> ok misschien een domme vraag, welke dikte hebben je planken van bij je houtboer?
> ben je zeker dat die precies 9mm zijn?
> anders kan je wel eens problemen krijgen bij het passen met je profielen...
> is namelijk geen standaardmaat hé



sorry maar uuuh... :EEK!:  wil je me nu wijs maken dat 9mm geen standaard hout maat is!... dat is het eerste wat ik hoor.

en nee het zal nooit 9mm precies zijn. der kan altijd nog een mm verschil in zitten. maar daar komt het niet op aan :Wink:

----------


## JeroenVDV

Allemaal onzin. Flightcase-hout is Multiplex van 9mm (gewoon STANDAARD DIKTE!!!) met daarop een +- 1mm afwerklaag. Profiel is dus voor +-10mm totaaldikte plaat bedoeld!

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Inderdaad. Normaliter is flightcasehout 9mm. Er zijn varianten op 12mm, als ik me niet vergis. Maar hiervoor heb je ook weer aparte profielen nodig.Bovendien is dit weer een stuk zwaarder dan de 9mm versie. Ik maak ook wel wat foto's van het hout, als ik het hier thuis heb.

Groeten Jasper

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Tijd voor een update!  :Smile: 

Ik heb nu het hout bijna allemaal op maat gezaagd.

Enkele kist zonder deksel.

Enkele kist met voorzijde.

De deksel voor bovenop zet ik vanavond nog in elkaar, dan volgen hier ook de foto's van. Ik zal dan ook direct foto's met beide kisten erop zetten.
Mochten er nog mensen zijn die interesse hebben in precieze maten, laat het me dan weten. 

Vrijdag verf ik de boel en als DJ_Wojcik volgende week de popnageltang meeneemt zet ik woensdag de profielen en dergelijke erop.. :Smile: 

Groeten Jasper

----------


## jurjen_barel

Geen HPL-toplaag? Ik ben wel benieuwd naar die keuze, want die zou ik persoonlijk niet maken (slechte ervaringen met een verflaagje vs. de strakheid van het HPL).

----------


## jens

aardig aan het knutselen zie ik alweer

als je nu begint met je profielen zagen en je heb 1 case gadaan zet hem dan eens in elkaar met spanbanden om te kijken of die helemaal past. soms kan je nog wat smokklen mocht dat nodig zijn.

met je verdere profielen gewoon een spanband dr omheen laten en klaar...ken je hem alle kanten opdraaien en ook je sluitingen erin zagen...

vergeet trouwens niet als je straks 1 case af heb... ze te wisselen met case 2 als je die aan het bouwen ben ...zodat straks je deksel 1 en 2 identiek zijn...

mischien wist je het al maar mischien ook niet...1 van mij lessen die ik ooit eens kreeg toen ik net begon met bouwen

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Nog een half uurtje geklust en kijk eens aan:

Beide kisten gesloten.

Beide kisten maar dan eentje geopend.

Deksel voor aan de voorkant van de kisten.

Deksel voor aan de bovenkant van de kisten.

En voor de kenners/liefhebbers:

De verf

Bovenste pot is voor de buitenkant, onderste voor de binnenkant. Kleur en merk hetzelfde. Alleen de prijs zit 20 euro verschil in.

Groeten Jasper

PS. bedankt voor de tips Jens

----------


## dj-wojcik

k zie dat het hout van brentjes is.... zie het aan de sticker.

zorg wel dat je NOOIT een sticker aan de buitekant hebt. Want die plaksel wat hiervoor word gebruikt is nogal nasty, en is echt ka loten om overheen te verven :Big Grin: 

en owjah, leuk, die rambo, heb je je zeker blauw aan betaald, had 't dan via mij gedaan :Wink: 
maar uhh.... die beits is wel niet kras vast. dus dan kom je vaker dan 5x perjaar aan het verven om je voor aan zicht mooit zwart te houden.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Hout komt inderdaad van bij Brentjens.
En mijn vader was zelf ook al zo slim om rekening te houden met de sticker.
De verf was voor 25 euro de pot. De onderste pot 'n tientje. 
De lak is voor de buitenkant. ( Kras en stoot vast volgens het etiket )
De beits is voor de binnenkant. Daar gaat het me er voornamelijk om dat het zwart is. Had net zo goed zwarte latex kunnen kopen, maar een "zeurpiet" had dan toch een klein kleurverschil gezien.

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Hout komt inderdaad van bij Brentjens.
> En mijn vader was zelf ook al zo slim om rekening te houden met de sticker.
> De verf was voor 25 euro de pot. De onderste pot 'n tientje. 
> De lak is voor de buitenkant. ( Kras en stoot vast volgens het etiket )
> De beits is voor de binnenkant. Daar gaat het me er voornamelijk om dat het zwart is. Had net zo goed zwarte latex kunnen kopen, maar een "zeurpiet" had dan toch een klein kleurverschil gezien.



zwarte latex :EEK!:  moeilijk hoor :Wink:

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Dat zeg ik, heeft zo'n verfmengservice. Dus dan word hij zwart, of je koopt zo'n klein potje.
Maar je snapt wel wat ik bedoel..:P
Wel fijn zo'n vrije dag. Kan ik mooi de kisten hun kleurtje geven. En ik heb de popnageltang nog gevonden, dus die hoef je me ook niet mee te nemen volgende week.. :Smile: 

Groeten Jasper

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Dat zeg ik, heeft zo'n verfmengservice. Dus dan word hij zwart, of je koopt zo'n klein potje.
> Maar je snapt wel wat ik bedoel..:P
> Wel fijn zo'n vrije dag. Kan ik mooi de kisten hun kleurtje geven. En ik heb de popnageltang nog gevonden, dus die hoef je me ook niet mee te nemen volgende week..
> 
> Groeten Jasper



ik bedoel te zeggen dat zwarte latex/muurverf bijna niet verkocht word... omdat dit meestal groen uitslaat :Wink: . rare verkoper als hij het je er niet bij zegt.

heb zelf ook geen hpl laag maar ook een kras en stootvaste laag. pik zwart. Was eigenlijk voor op vloeren. goede ondergrond en dan meerdere lagen van die lak

----------


## Draad

Wat zijn je totale bouwkosten? (Uren niet meegeteld)

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

> Wat zijn je totale bouwkosten? (Uren niet meegeteld)



Ik kom in totaal uit aan 360 euro voor de 2 kisten.
Heb ik wel geluk gehad doordat ik het hout voor een mooi prijsje heb kunnen krijgen en het flightcasemateriaal aan inkoopprijs. Ik neem aan dat je zelf ook van plan bent soortzelfde kisten te maken aangezien je dit graag wilt weten.
Als je een lijstje met maten en dergelijke wilt hoor ik het graag, dan zet ik het je wel allemaal onder elkaar.
Maar de prijs is dus niet echt een richtpunt aangezien ik gewoon veel geluk heb gehad met hout en dergelijke.

Groeten Jasper

----------


## Draad

Was echt alleen benieuwd naar je kosten.
Naar mijn mening ben je lekker bezig, alleen zweer ik bij HPL toplaag.
Ik laat (ook mijn eigen ontwerpen) via onderstaande link aankomen, en dit bevalt mij zeer goed.

http://www.flightcase-onderdelen.nl/...lder-intro.php

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Owjah, tijd voor een update!

De deksel:

Deksel

Linker deksel is een "voorbeeld". Rechts is de nieuwe deksel, zonder de korte hoekprofielen.

De deksel en deel van kist:

Tadaa!

Case 1 zo goed als klaar:

Hier klikken!!
Nog handvaten en wielen eronder. Verder de 19" rack's en gaan met die ban...euhm... kist!

Beide deksels en 1 compete kist:

Zijn ze niet mooi?

Groeten Jasper

PS. Het verfwerk ziet er hier en daar wat minder uit, maar dat komt door de flits van de camera ( en de vlekken op de lens )

----------


## bones2001

Leuk hoor dat zelf kistjes in mekaar schroefen, maar....
Nou keek ik voor de gein eens bij die flightcase online boer, en heb een
flightcase laten uitrekenen die ik laatst bij een pro bouwer heb laten maken.

Bij flightcase online ben ik voor de materialen 372,95 kwijt en moet ik
hem zelf in elkaar zetten.

Bij Denting cases was ik 427 euries kwijt en dan krijg je dus gewoon een
superdeluxe prokist die je nooit meer verslijt.

Nou ik weet het wel, voor die 50 euro ga ik echt niet zelf lopen klooien  :Big Grin:

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

> Leuk hoor dat zelf kistjes in mekaar schroefen, maar....
> Nou keek ik voor de gein eens bij die flightcase online boer, en heb een
> flightcase laten uitrekenen die ik laatst bij een pro bouwer heb laten maken.
> 
> Bij flightcase online ben ik voor de materialen 372,95 kwijt en moet ik
> hem zelf in elkaar zetten.
> 
> Bij Denting cases was ik 427 euries kwijt en dan krijg je dus gewoon een
> superdeluxe prokist die je nooit meer verslijt.
> ...



Even voor de duidelijkheid.. Ik was in totaal 370 euro kwijt aan materialen voor 2 kisten! Hout bijna voor niets, hardware aan inkoopprijs. Dus lijkt me sterk dat een bedrijf het aan diezelfde prijs na kan maken.  :Wink: 

Groeten Jasper

----------


## bones2001

> Even voor de duidelijkheid.. Ik was in totaal 370 euro kwijt aan materialen voor 2 kisten! Hout bijna voor niets, hardware aan inkoopprijs. Dus lijkt me sterk dat een bedrijf het aan diezelfde prijs na kan maken. 
> 
> Groeten Jasper



Nee dat gaat niet lukken natuurlijk, maar niet iedereen krijgt z'n hout
voor bijna niets...

----------


## sis

Beckers , Kan je misschien even je handtekening even door iets leukers vervangen ?
Want je rijdt tegen je eigen car , of is het kar   :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Klopt. Ik heb gewoon enorm veel geluk gehad met mijn hout.
Ik ben op het moment de wielen en handvaten aan het monteren en de 2e kist aan het afmaken. Misschien komen de foto's zometeen nog online.  :Smile: 

Groeten Jasper

PS. sis, zo beter?

----------


## Draad

> Leuk hoor dat zelf kistjes in mekaar schroefen, maar....
> Nou keek ik voor de gein eens bij die flightcase online boer, en heb een
> flightcase laten uitrekenen die ik laatst bij een pro bouwer heb laten maken.
> 
> Bij flightcase online ben ik voor de materialen 372,95 kwijt en moet ik
> hem zelf in elkaar zetten.
> 
> Bij Denting cases was ik 427 euries kwijt en dan krijg je dus gewoon een
> superdeluxe prokist die je nooit meer verslijt.
> ...



Altijd interresant,

Heb je een www adres voor mij.
Heb overigens ook bij mijn lokale flc boer geprobeerd, maar daar was ik veel meer geld kwijt.

Moet er wel bij zeggen dat het een eigen ontwerp was, dus geen standaard kist.

Grtz Herman

----------


## sis

> PS. sis, zo beter?



Jaaaaaaaaaaaa, ben er blij mee , Maastricht is mijn meug  :Wink: 
Kom ieder jaar naar het Novotel , ken je wel zeker  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Lekker Off Topic. Maar ja, kom er elke dag langs om naar school te gaan. Vanaf de parkeerplaats gezien naar links. Dan die grote, ronde, koepel ofzoiets. Zwaai maar eens als je langsrijdt.  :Smile: 

Groeten Jasper

----------


## bones2001

> Altijd interresant,
> 
> Heb je een www adres voor mij.
> Heb overigens ook bij mijn lokale flc boer geprobeerd, maar daar was ik veel meer geld kwijt.
> 
> Moet er wel bij zeggen dat het een eigen ontwerp was, dus geen standaard kist.
> 
> Grtz Herman



Denting - Custom FlightCases

Enne, custom cases dat is helemaal z'n ding  :Wink:

----------


## Draad

> Denting - Custom FlightCases
> 
> Enne, custom cases dat is helemaal z'n ding



Wil er toch graag ff op reageren,

Vindt de site die ik noemde toch erg handig.
Je ziet in 1 oogopslag wat hij kost, hout is op maat gezaagd, enz. (Je kan ook een kant en klare bestellen)
In het www tijdperk vind ik die site een erg goed voorbeeld.

Daarmee doe ik niets af bij Denting, misschien ook voor hen een goed idee? (Bedoel hiermee de online rekenmodule!)

----------


## Q-muziek

> Klopt. Ik heb gewoon enorm veel geluk gehad met mijn hout.
> Ik ben op het moment de wielen en handvaten aan het monteren en de 2e kist aan het afmaken. Misschien komen de foto's zometeen nog online. 
> 
> Groeten Jasper
> 
> PS. sis, zo beter?



Ik ben wel nieuwschierig wat het eind resultaat is :Wink:

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Heb helaas geen foto's echt gericht op details van de kisten. Dit heb ik gevonden.

Foto 1

en

Foto 2

en ook nog

Foto 3

Groeten Jasper

----------


## Q-muziek

> Heb helaas geen foto's echt gericht op details van de kisten. Dit heb ik gevonden.
> 
> Foto 1
> 
> en
> 
> Foto 2
> 
> en ook nog
> ...



Ziet er goed uit!! :Wink:  (foto 2 doet het niet) ik ben benieuwd hoe het er van binnen uit ziet (open)!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Dat was dus een foto van de binnenkant.

Binnenkant

Alstublieft  :Smile: 

Betere foto heb ik helaas niet, zal volgend weekend wel wat foto's schieten als ik weer op weg moet.

Groeten Jasper

----------


## Q-muziek

> Dat was dus een foto van de binnenkant.
> 
> Binnenkant
> 
> Alstublieft 
> 
> Betere foto heb ik helaas niet, zal volgend weekend wel wat foto's schieten als ik weer op weg moet.
> 
> Groeten Jasper



Super!! kunnen wij nog iets van leren...(wij moeten ons apparatuur ook nog in een flighcase hebben)
maar nu heb ik toch een vraagje :P waarom heb je twee mengpanelen??

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Een DJ mixer, met USB aansluitingen, om te gebruiken in combinatie met mijn PC met Virtual DJ. De andere word meer gebruikt voor microfoons. Maar heb die standaard bij me omdat in die kist alles van kabels en dergelijke zit opgeslagen. De andere kist heb ik wel zo gemaakt dat ik deze niet altijd bij me hoef te hebben. Volgende week heb ik bijv. een karaoke middag bij Gemeente Maastricht. Hier neem ik alleen de flightcase met de grote mixer mee.

Groeten Jasper

----------


## Q-muziek

> Een DJ mixer, met USB aansluitingen, om te gebruiken in combinatie met mijn PC met Virtual DJ. De andere word meer gebruikt voor microfoons. Maar heb die standaard bij me omdat in die kist alles van kabels en dergelijke zit opgeslagen. De andere kist heb ik wel zo gemaakt dat ik deze niet altijd bij me hoef te hebben. Volgende week heb ik bijv. een karaoke middag bij Gemeente Maastricht. Hier neem ik alleen de flightcase met de grote mixer mee.
> 
> Groeten Jasper



Okee duidelijk!!  :Smile:  ik wil ook graag een flightcase bouwen of kopen.. ik wil dan ongeveer het zelfde als jou flightcase met dat grote mixer er in maar daar wil ik ook mijn dubbele cd speller in kwijt. dus ik ben het allemaal nog aan het uitvogellen :Wink:

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Nette kistjes.

1 tip voor de volgende serie: monteer de vlindersluitingen "verkeerom", dus haak in het deksel, gleuf in de case. Op die manier heb je wel een fractie dikker deksel, maar geen uitstekende delen tijdens gebruik.

1 vraag: waarom heb je in 1 kist 1 profiel voorzien van 1 popnagel en de rest van de profielen niet? Zou zeker de sluitprofielen wel poppen (en afvijlen... puntje ziet er veneinig uit)

Groeten!

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Ik vind het wel handig om de sluitingen zo om te hebben staan. Kun je een hoofdtelefoon, kabel of iets dergelijks overheen te hangen. Bovendien staan de kisten tegen elkaar op, dus de 2 middelste heb ik geen last van. 

De reden van de enkele popnagel was tijdgebrek. De popnagels waren op en had geen tijd om toen nog op nieuwe te wachten. Ze zijn ondertussen wel allemaal voorzien van een popnagel. De hoekjes zijn ook afgerond.

Heb wel al een probleem. Een handvat is losgekomen en heeft daarbij al het hout waar de popnagels in zaten losgerukt. Iemand een idee hoe ik mijn handvat weer terug kan zetten, op een net zo stevige ( of stevigere ) manier?

Groeten Jasper

----------


## MusicXtra

> Heb wel al een probleem. Een handvat is losgekomen en heeft daarbij al het hout waar de popnagels in zaten losgerukt. Iemand een idee hoe ik mijn handvat weer terug kan zetten, op een net zo stevige ( of stevigere ) manier?
> 
> Groeten Jasper



Metalen plaat, ter grootte van het handvat of iets groter maken, compleet met gaatjes en die erachter poppen.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Wat ook werkt (mits je ruimte aan de binnenkant van je rek hebt) is een plaatje hout achter je handvat (cm of 3 á 4 groter dan je handvat) en dan op de 4 hoeken van je handvat, door de zijwand en dat plaatje gewoon 4 slotboutjes van 5 mm. Chassisring aan de binnenkant erbij en het komt nooit meer los.

De rest pop je voor de sier dicht.

Heb nog nooit last gehad met gepopte handvaten, maar heb mijn amp-rekjes wel zo uitgevoerd.... dingen zijn dan ook echte hufters (met bluewheels :Big Grin: )

----------


## jens

Penn Elcom : Hardware - Handle Back Plates & Gaskets

in de handel te krijgen...

----------


## koentjes

en een stel simpele revetten en wat langere popnagels werkt ook prima... goedkoper kan het bijna niet.... (wel netter)

----------


## moderator

help!

revetten en popnagels....dat is toch een-en-dezelfde naam voor een blindklinknagel?

toch?

----------


## Bart Wilems

Revetten en popnagels zijn inderdaad twee woorden voor blindklinknagels.

----------


## koentjes

neuh niet echt.... revetten, ook wel ringen of ringetjes
en blindklinknagel, dat is meer een andere benaming voor popnagel...

maar als je een revet (een ringetje dus) achter je hout mee vastpopt (of blindklinkt) dan heb je veel minder kans dat je je handgreep nog lostrekt..

----------


## Roel_CX

Een (blind) rivet is wel degelijk een (blind)klinknagel.
Zowel wikipedia als een boek dat ik hier liggen heb overindustiële productie bevestigen dat.
wiki-link is makkelijker te posten dan een pagina scannen uit het boek en die afbeelding posten, vandaar:
Rivet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Ietsje naar beneden staat de "blind rivet" die onder andere voor flightcases gebruikt wordt.
mvg

Roel

----------


## moderator

Vanmorgen de hele ochtend een gerenomeerde flightcase bouwer op bezoek gehad.
Revetten en popnagels, allemaal dezelfde benamingen voor blindklinknagels, de meest bekende leverancier is de firma Pop.

Ringetjes achter het hout worden toegepast met als achterliggende reden: meer stavigheid geven aan de verbinding.
De meeste flightcasebouwers vinden dit niet nodig om te doen, juiste diameter gat, juiste dikte en soort berkenmultiplex en de juiste blindklinknagel voldoet in de meeste gevallen.

Tot zover mijn bijdrage aan dit onderwerp, beschik over twee linkerhanden dus verder dan verplaatsen van flightcases geraak ik niet!

----------


## koentjes

afijn, hier in brabant weet iedereen waar je het over hebt bij een revet, en das toch het ringetje... maargoed... inmiddels weet iedereen hier wat er bedoeld wordt, en daar ging het om. :Cool:

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

En bij ons in limburg is een ringetje toch echt een "rondellke".
Afijn. Bedankt in ieder geval voor jullie tips over het repareren van mijn case. Ga het komend weekend eens uittesten.

Groeten Jasper

----------


## DMiXed

nei maan, un ringske aw kut ^^ _mestreech regeerd de ganse wereld_ _(nu krijg ik vast heeeel veeel commentaar!!)_

----------


## Q-muziek

> Een DJ mixer, met USB aansluitingen, om te gebruiken in combinatie met mijn PC met Virtual DJ. De andere word meer gebruikt voor microfoons. Maar heb die standaard bij me omdat in die kist alles van kabels en dergelijke zit opgeslagen. De andere kist heb ik wel zo gemaakt dat ik deze niet altijd bij me hoef te hebben. *Volgende week heb ik bijv. een karaoke middag bij Gemeente Maastricht. Hier neem ik alleen de flightcase met de grote mixer mee.*
> 
> Groeten Jasper



heb je hier al foto's van?? :Smile:

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Tadaa:
De foto's

Karaoke-setje.

Flightcase met mic-case ernaast.

Voorkant van cases.

En tot slot, een simpele " toevoeging ". 
Creatief met deksels?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 4AC

> Tadaa:
> De foto's
> 
> Karaoke-setje.
> 
> Flightcase met mic-case ernaast.
> 
> Voorkant van cases.
> 
> ...



Waarom die DVD-speler daar? Die had toch nog makkelijk in die case gepast? 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Had inderdaad makkelijk gepast. De reden dat ik hem daar bovenop heb gezet is gebruiksgemak. Als hij in de kist zou staan zou het alweer moeilijker zijn om op de display te kijken. Om nog maar te zwijgen over het " lezen " van de knopjes.

Groeten Jasper

----------


## wortel

> Vanmorgen de hele ochtend een gerenomeerde flightcase bouwer op bezoek gehad.
> 
> De meeste flightcasebouwers vinden dit niet nodig om te doen, juiste diameter gat, juiste dikte en soort berkenmultiplex en de juiste blindklinknagel voldoet in de meeste gevallen.
> 
> !



Waarbij "juiste dikte en soort" staat voor: overgedimensioneerd, en dus veel te duur, om de onkunde van de bouwer te verbergen.
Als je ziet wat de prijs is van een metalen plaatje, en de prijs van een stuk hout, lijkt het mij logischer om een plaatje te voorzien, dan een dikker stuk hout.

Om de puntjes op de I te zetten over ringetjes en plaatjes vanachter:

wanneer je je kist opheft, word de plaat belast op trek, druk en afschuiving.
De afschuiving zal normaliter het grootste problemen veroorzaken
De toelaatbare afschuiving Tau = F/A. (met A = de dikte van de plank * de lengte (in het vlak loodrecht op de belastingsrichting waarover belast word)
Die lengte kan je makkelijk verhogen door een ringetje of bij voorkeur plaatje te gebruiken.
Mocht je zelf gewoon een stuk metaal gebruiken ipv tekopen: zorg dat alles mooi afgerond is en de rondingen afgeschuurd teneinde kerfwerking te vermijden

----------


## wortel

> Heb wel al een probleem. Een handvat is losgekomen en heeft daarbij al het hout waar de popnagels in zaten losgerukt. Iemand een idee hoe ik mijn handvat weer terug kan zetten, op een net zo stevige ( of stevigere ) manier?
> 
> Groeten Jasper



Een fototje van de soort breuk lijkt mij interessant...
Zijn de rivetten er enkel doorgetrokken, of is het hout echt gescheurd?
In geval van het eerste volstaan ringetjes (rondellen) of beste oplossing: metalen plaatje.

in het tweede geval..... niet direct een antwoord klaar...
stuk hout vervangen?

edit: gezien het gebruik van zwak hout, 
zou ik preventief alle andere handvaten eruit halen en met metalen plaatjes vanachter verstevigen.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Probleem is ondertussen al lang opgelost. Heb ervoor gekozen om er inderdaad een ijzer plaatje achterin te zetten en door te boren. Hier heb ik vervolgens gewoon een bout met een moer doorheen gezet.
Voordeel: Hij gaat nu echt niet meer los.
Nadeel: Aan de binnenkant is de kist niet meer helemaal glad, maar daar moet ik gewoon rekening mee houden.

Heb toen ik toch bezig was gelijk maar de rest ook even vast gezet met 2 bouten en moeren. Voorkomen is beter dan genezen.

Toch bedankt. :Smile: 

Groeten Jasper

----------


## Sprite

Hallo,

Ik ben opzoek naar een coating voor mijn binnen cases die ik aan het maken ben. Het ziet er zo uit:





Ik doel niet op het HPL op de flightcase zelf, maar op de coating op het binnenwerk van het bovenste plaatje en de coating van de speaker op het onderste plaatje.

Ik ben benieuwd wat dit voor coating is en waar ik het kan krijgen/hoe ik het kan maken? Weet iemand hier meer van?
Alvast bedankt.

----------


## moderator

@ Wortel, 

Wil je me nu gaan vertellen dat 9mm gelamineerd berkenmultiplex de eerste keus is bij alle fightcase bouwers die ik ken en dat al die mensen het compleet verkeerd aanpakken?

Ik hoop dat ik berichtje verkeerd uitleg want als je het wel zo bedoeld dan moeten alle professionele flightcasebouwers zich per direct gaan schamen....

Met de juiste lengte en dikte popnagel bedoel ik en met mij de bouwer een correct gedimensioneerde popnagel, dus niet eentje die door het hout heen gaat, dat geeft hele nare uitstekende (scherpe!) uitsteeksels.

Een plaat achter de handgreep geeft meer stevigheid dan een ring, dat lijkt me logsch te verklaren door het extra oppervlak waarover de druk wordt verdeeld, echter: ik kom in alle kabel- en takelkisten geen enkel achterplaatje tegen.
Iets wat mij sterkt in mijn mening dat bij correct werken aanvullende plaatjes niet benodigd zijn.

Prutswerk verdoezelen is niet waarmee je klanten jarenlang terug laat keren  voor nog meer cases....Slap argument derhalve.

----------


## wortel

> @ Wortel, 
> 
> Wil je me nu gaan vertellen dat 9mm gelamineerd berkenmultiplex de eerste keus is bij alle fightcase bouwers die ik ken en dat al die mensen het compleet verkeerd aanpakken?
> 
> Ik hoop dat ik berichtje verkeerd uitleg want als je het wel zo bedoeld dan moeten alle professionele flightcasebouwers zich per direct gaan schamen....
> 
> Met de juiste lengte en dikte popnagel bedoel ik en met mij de bouwer een correct gedimensioneerde popnagel, dus niet eentje die door het hout heen gaat, dat geeft hele nare uitstekende (scherpe!) uitsteeksels.
> 
> Een plaat achter de handgreep geeft meer stevigheid dan een ring, dat lijkt me logsch te verklaren door het extra oppervlak waarover de druk wordt verdeeld, echter: ik kom in alle kabel- en takelkisten geen enkel achterplaatje tegen.
> ...



Wat ik ermee wil vertellen is dat je met goedkoper hout ook degelijke kisten kan maken, als je maar hier en daar wat puntjes in de gaten houd.

Overigens, als het echt zware kisten zijn, en je de maximale sterkte wilt gebruiken van je hout, zal je verplicht zijn ringetjes/plaat te gebruiken gezien de treksterkte van hout veel kleiner is dan van de popnagels.

----------


## DvE

@sprite: de coating die je bedoeld is gewone simepele Warnex/Termite volgens mij?

Warnex is de wat glimmende lak versie, zoals je ziet bij D&B enz
Termite is wat doffer (heb ik mij laten vertellen).

Je kunt het beste je binnenracken laten spuiten. Dit kun je oa laten doen bij HollandPA (HPA).

Groet,
Dave

----------


## Noobie

persing van hout is toch een lastig verhaal, je blijft afhankelijk van de fabriek en hun toleranties. HPL erop en niemand ziet het. Merantie is overigens sterker dan berken, maar ook zwaarder.dit is een reden om toch berken te gebruiken voor cases. 
als je voor handgrepen gewoon lange popnagels gebruikt (min 15 mm) zal deze de volledige dikte van het hout gebruiken en dus echt wel vast blijven zitten.

De kortere popnagels van 9 mm zijn eigenlijk alleen geschikt voor de overzethoeken en sluitingen en dan specifiek voor de sluitstrip.

De goedkopere cases met 7mm hout zijn toch echt een stuk minder degelijk. Ik heb zelfbouwcases met Merantie & hpl die al ruim 10 jaar dienst doen zonder problemen.

Ook heb ik een paar cases van b.v. american audio die na 1.5 jaar al problemen geven. en dan heb ik het over een simpel 19" rack met een voor en boven deksel.... enige reden voor het gebruik van die cases is de prijs en het tijdgebrek om cases te maken. 

wel eens wat aan gerekend, maar het word pas interessant om zelf te bouwen van 5 -10 cases ineens. Dan loopt het verschil in prijs harder op dan de werktijd waardoor het weer een beetje zin heeft, maar meer dan 500-750 E kun je niet besparen.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Voor mijn beide cases ben ik momenteel de aansluitpanelen aan het maken.
Alles word uitgerust met platen met D-gaten met de daarin passende connectors.

Onderstaand een voorbeeld van de panelen die ik wil maken. Iemand aanvullingen?

----------


## DMiXed

powercon in / out naast elkaar? dan hoef je maar een heel kort kabeltje tussen de twee connectors te plaatsen, en niet eentje die ook nog alle ins en outs van je mixer kruist, minder kans op storing. en waarom tulpjes en niet jack, of xlr, maar lijkt me een beetje overbodig voor ongebalanceerd signaal van waarschijnlijk een cd-speler of je cortex. jackjes of xlrtjes klik je vast,en kan je er moeilijker 'uit lopen' dan tulpjes.

just my 2 cents

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

De powercon zal aangesloten worden op de rechter case. Van daaruit word er doorgelust naar de volgende case. Vandaar dat deze op deze manier zitten.

M'n hele rack zal worden opnieuw worden ingedeeld.
Misschien geeft de volgende afbeelding een beter inzicht op de manier waarop ik dit wil doen.



Verder word er wel eens iets aangesloten met tulp aansluitingen (MD speler, cd speler, dvd speler) en dan vind ik het niet nodig om hiervoor een andere kabel te gaan gebruiken.  :Wink:

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Krijg morgen, naar alle waarschijnlijkheid, het materiaal binnen.
Wat is in jullie ogen praktischer? Stekkerdoos boven of onder mijn connector paneel?
Verder komt in het paneel een stekkerdoos te liggen. Is het verantwoord om de powercon uitgang gewoon op die stekkerdoos te zetten?
Dus:
Powercon in --> stekkerdoos direct daarop aansluiten --> dmv stekker naar de powercon uitgang.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Verder komt in het paneel een stekkerdoos te liggen. Is het verantwoord om de powercon uitgang gewoon op die stekkerdoos te zetten?
> Dus:
> Powercon in --> stekkerdoos direct daarop aansluiten --> dmv stekker naar de powercon uitgang.



't kan, heb het zelf ook (in den beginnen) zo gedaan.
Tegenwoordig doe ik het niet meer zo. 
Redenen:
- alle doorlussen zijn bij mij tegenwoordig 2,5mm2 (probeer dat maar fatsoenlijk in een steker af te werken).
- doorlussen middels een steker wil ook zeggen dat je niet 100% zeker bent van "fase"gedrag (lees: ergens kan nul en fase wisselen).
- Voor zover mij bekend mag je geen stekerdozen in elkaar steken (achter elkaar rijgen). Indirect ben je dat wel aan het doen.
- Je houd 1 extra gat vrij in je blok.

Wat ik dus doe is de inkomende powercon splitsen naar een stekerblok én naar de doorlus. Netjes met krimpkous afwerken, niets aan de hand.

----------


## Mark Vriens

dit zie je inderdaad het meeste.
Heb je het spul trouwens al binnen?

Groeten

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Vanavond ontvang ik alles. 
Krijg van mijn baas een professionele soldeerbout en dergelijke om ervoor te zorgen dat alles goed gesoldeerd word.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Middagje solderen verder heb ik dit:

Heb helaas de tulp en USB chassidelen nog niet binnen.. 
Verder wacht ik ook nog op de 4HE lade's die in mijn rack komen.

----------


## jens

even een praktische vraag waar ik benieuwt naar ben: Wat doe je met dit rack?

Als ik elk kanaal zou benutten dan sta ik aleen maar over me kabels te dansen. Wat meest storing niet ten goede brengt.

Gebruik je het voor live dan had ik een multie conector gemaakt met een snake dr aan...

ik ben benieuwt! Mvg jens

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Rack word overal voor gebruikt.
Bandjes, artiesten, om andere mixer op aan te sluiten, enz...

Meestal gebruik ik maar 2 mic ingangen, 1 stereo ingang en 4 uitgangen, dus zit zelden vol.
Vind het bij een drive-in show lelijk om allemaal losse kabels langs de flightcase op te laten lopen. 
Bovendien hangt er ook wel eens een multi aan. Op deze manier zitten alle aansluitingen op een makkelijk bereikbare en overzichtelijke plek.

----------


## Mark Vriens

Mooi voor elkaar.

Ik zie trouwens ook dat je de chassisdelen met boutjes/schroefjes vast hebt gezet. Dat heb ik ook gedaan, maar heb jij dan ook bij powercon er last van, dat als je 'm lostdraait, dat 'ie dan tegen het schroefje aan komt???

Groeten, Mark

----------


## tarpan

Als je boutjes met een verzonken kop gebruikt heb je daar helemaal geen last van, en 't ziet er ook iets netter uit vind ik.

----------


## Tom06

Verder nog wat foto's van hoe het er nu uitziet ?
Of is er niets veranderd?

----------

